# UV model needed for scorpion hunting



## Drisnil (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Mates,

New member, first post; been doing some searches on the 'net looking for a good reliable Ultraviolet LED flashlight/torch for use in detecting scorpions in and around my home. Scorpions have the wonderful ability to fluoresce or glow under UV light, so I have hopeful I'll be able to rid the house by using this light.

I live in the South-West part of the country in Nevada.

Since this summer, I have found and eliminated 4 scorpions in my home and some babies in my yard. I'm concerned as most of the scorpions are bark scorpions, are able climbers, and can really injure if not kill my small pets.

Does anyone have experience with Ultraviolet LED flashlights/torches or recommendations on brands/models?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 14, 2010)

i own an Inova X5 UV, it doesn't have a very good throw. it would at most light up about 10 feet effectively, illuminating an area about 7 feet across. 

i chose it for its compact size over Streamlight's Twin-Task 3C. 

X5 UV review: http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/In_X5_UV.htm

Twin-Task 3C: http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=47


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 14, 2010)

look at the wavelength, don't bother getting anything above 385nm.


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2010)

The Inova X5 is an excellent choice. the wavelength is 395. if you want a lower wavelength, i believe that the Streamlight Twintask 3C UV, comes in two flavors, the silver one with 395 nm, and the black one is a mixture of 395 in one level and 375 on the other. both will be fine. The twintask will be brighter, but the visible light will be less. in amazon, is around 39 USD.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a thing we have a big problem with here in the UK,we have only one type of Scorpion as far as I know of which is the European Yellow-Tailed Scorpion.

Have a look at this one.

Photon UV 'Scorpion Finder' - UV/Blacklight scorpion detection

Keychain-sized UV scorpion detection. Photon's "Scorpion Finder" is a customized Photon Freedom Micro with a purple 'blacklight' beam, featuring an ACU 'Army Combat Uniform' camouflage body for full compliance with military uniform regulations.

The deserts of Iraq and Afghanistan are home to a number of different species of scorpions, many of which are highly toxic and pose a very real medical risk to humans stung by the scorpion. In fact, Iraq's "Death Stalker" Scorpion has one of the most toxic scorpion stings on earth. One unique feature of nearly all scorpions however, is that their bodies will fluoresce brightly under any UV light, which makes Photon's keychain-sized 'Scorpion Finder' perfect for sweeping dark rooms in the middle of the night to check for scorpions before climbing into bed, putting on boots, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, or just reaching into dark places. The Photon 'Scorpion Finder' is so small it can easily be carried at all times, to always be close at hand when needed. The light features a custom black quick-release keyring for easy attachment to gear, and a necklace clip is included to allow the light to be worn around the neck. The body of the light is water resistant so it can even be worn in the shower.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## tsask (Jul 14, 2010)

YES! the iNova UV LED works great.
Recently I stepped up my UV LED capapility using a powerful LED "drop in" and a Ultrafire 6 P clone from BatteryJunction. I run this light on a 18650 and it is the best I have seen. thinking:Hope it's the right wavelegnth for scorpions). 

"Happy Hunting"


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ugh, scorpions! I sure wouldn't want to find one of those guys near my home. How do you kill them, stomp on them?


----------



## karlthev (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe Andrew Zimmern (Bizzare Foods program) just toasts 'em up! Appears as though that "diet" hasn't hurt his weight much....:devil:

Inova worked fine for me the last time I was in the SouthWest looking for them.


Karl


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jul 14, 2010)

SolarForce makes a P60 UV drop-in that and a basic L2 w/ regular LED drop-in, battery & charger isn't $$$$. 

Also, does NailBender make a UV drop-in??


----------



## run4jc (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought this one for setting Norland 61 - it is 365nm wavelength. Works great and runs on 2 AAA batts. I've used it and left it on for couple of hours total and it still has plenty of juice in the batteries. Fits nicely in the pocket like a pen and has a pocket clip.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't offer any helpful advice other than to research wavelengths carefully. When you read reviews, understand what the reviewer is using the UV light for. Wavelengths suitable for currency and fake IDs _may _not do much for you, in terms of glowing stuff around the house. I was playing with GSwitters ARC AAA, and while it brightly lit up the hidden details on my driver's license... it did nothing to charge the lume on my watch.

Conversely (at the same CPF meet) I was playing around with a Quark-RGB and to my surprise the blue color had a TON of light in the UV spectrum, glowing all kinds of stuff.... when I least expected it too.

There are a lot of google topics on fluorescing scorpions... I am sure there is some info already out there on whats the best wavelength.


----------



## ToNIX (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmpffff, good luck! I'd kill them all with fire


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2010)

does it have to be an extremely portable solution? I think you could get a blacklight fluorescent tube which would be much brighter but at the correct wavelength. problem is, you would be tethered to the wall outlet.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 14, 2010)

csshih said:


> does it have to be an extremely portable solution? I think you could get a blacklight fluorescent tube which would be much brighter but at the correct wavelength. problem is, you would be tethered to the wall outlet.


no he wont.

but you have an excellent point.

op. look up urine gone kit in department stores, also in pet stores, the kit is cleaning spray, and small fluorescent 6" tube running on 4aa cells. 
to get the same wavelength from led you'd need to spend ALOT more. entire kit is like $20 or so
http://www.asseenontvguys.com/urine-gone.aspx


----------



## karlthev (Jul 14, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> SolarForce makes a P60 UV drop-in that and a basic L2 w/ regular LED drop-in, battery & charger isn't $$$$.
> 
> Also, does NailBender make a UV drop-in??



Yes, Nailbender makes two different wavelengths in UV as P60 drop ins.


Karl


----------



## ss355 (Jul 14, 2010)

This topic hits home for me because I was stung by a scorpion in the middle of the night while sleeping in bed at home in suburban Austin, Texas. Happened about a year ago. The next day the wife called the exterminator, and I bought a fluorescent black light bulb. Unfortunately, the bulb wouldn't work in my trouble light, so I cataloged a blacklight as a nice-to-have item in the back of my mind. A couple weeks ago I spotted another scorpion in the house, so now the subject of a blacklight is in the forefront of my mind.

After doing a bit of googling, it seems UV light in the high 300 nM range will work. Here's a link I found particularly interesting:

http://atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25468

That page has a few links to products that look interesting though not so portable.


----------



## scot (Jul 14, 2010)

295-300 nm will work, but the scorpions can see the light and boy are they fast. You light em up and they're gone. 265-285 nm lights em up and they don't move, they don't seem to be able to see this wavelength, so you've got more time to dispose of them.


----------



## DLF (Jul 14, 2010)

scot said:


> 295-300 nm will work, but the scorpions can see the light and boy are they fast. You light em up and they're gone. 265-285 nm lights em up and they don't move, they don't seem to be able to see this wavelength, so you've got more time to dispose of them.


Where else besides CPF could a person get this kind of answer/data this fast, I ask you?

NOWHERE!


----------



## Joe Hone (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm with you on the scorpion dilemma, and after using a generic UV light last year I started the quest for a better light this year by asking a similar question on cpf and got almost no response, so I went ahead on my own and tried different lights to get something that will work. First, so you know I'm serious about this topic, I've found (and exterminated) 148 scorpions since March 20, when they first came out here. I live in Phoenix, AZ in a residential neighborhood. Go figure.

The Inova lights don't throw nearly far enough, and I'd be wary of the wavelengths. I tried Battery Junction's UV drop-in, and the wavelength was all wrong - instead of making scorpions glow purple, they glowed yellow and ran as soon as the light hit them. I PM'd Nailbender, but I didn't buy his UV because I wasn't convinced it was a different wavelength than the one from from Battery Junction.

So far, the best light for me is still the generic, clunker 51 LED AA3 light I bought on scam-bay last year for about $15. Good throw on fresh batteries, the scorpions are oblivious to it, and that's all that matters. The only problem is that it chews through alkaline primaries and Eneloops won't fit. But for the price of the light, I'm happy.

Post again if you find something different that actually works, I'd like to get something a bit more efficient or that used rechargeables.


----------



## Joe Hone (Jul 14, 2010)

scot said:


> 295-300 nm will work, but the scorpions can see the light and boy are they fast. You light em up and they're gone. 265-285 nm lights em up and they don't move, they don't seem to be able to see this wavelength, so you've got more time to dispose of them.



Scot has the right numbers from what I can tell, only he needs to add 100 to them. 385-390 seems to be optimum, but hard to tell what the UV light is rated at. I have called one manufacturer here in the US and have corresponded with 4 others via email and none of them could tell me the wavelengths of their lights. Amazing.


----------



## hank (Jul 14, 2010)

> add 100

Yep.

"400nm - 315nm UV-A - Blacklight UV
315nm - 280nm UV-B - Dangerous UV"
http://www.americanairandwater.com/uv-facts/uv-types.htm


----------



## scot (Jul 14, 2010)

oops!!! You're right!!


----------



## yalskey (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is a copy and paste directly from my amazon review of the twin task 3c...

I'm quite versed with the world of flashlights. I frequent CandlePowerForums a lot, so I know a bunch about this type of stuff. With that said... 

I bought this light because I wanted to have both long and short wave lengths of UV light, that way if one thing didn't light up with one wavelength, it was sure to light up with the other. Make sure you buy the Black one for this dual UV light feature. 

The overall construction of this light is pretty solid and hefty. The weight of the 3 C batteries adds to the heft, but even without them, it's a beefy light with aggressive knurling. I'm pretty sure the anodizing is only type II, and NOT type III hard anodizing, which is a shame, but not a deal breaker. 

Besides not having a HA-III coating, the only other thing I can complain about as far as the construction quality is the cheap plastic reflector. 

I'm not sure if this light has regulated power output or not, but I seriously doubt it. 

The incandescent bulb produces a decent amount of light, but the reflector and optics produce an ugly beam pattern with artifacts and asymmetries. 

The UV lights are very neat and really do the job that UV light is intended for, but they aren't bright enough to get a wow factor in the day. Wait until night time and walk around your house with the house lights off... very cool to see everything. 

So overall, I'm glad I have this light because of the neat things you can do with the dual wavelength UV light. I see the white incandescent bulb main light as just a bonus, icing on the cake type of thing. It just means that if I bring this light to somewhere to play with the UV, I won't have to also lug around a regular white light in case I need to see regular in the dark. 

I wish it was smaller and used 1 or 2 CR123A batteries instead though. 

Pretty good and neat light overall.


----------



## LuxLoverr (Jul 14, 2010)

why do you need to hurt them. can't you just fashion a light motion detector around your pets so when the scorpions move toward the pen your lights are triggered which then scares them away?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 15, 2010)

LuxLoverr said:


> why do you need to hurt them. can't you just fashion a light motion detector around your pets so when the scorpions move toward the pen your lights are triggered which then scares them away?



LOL!!!... you get the CPF greenpeace award for the day.

On a more serious note I would never want these guys roaming free inside my home... or on my property for that matter.

VIDEO


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe call an exterminator to get rid of them in & around the house all together.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 15, 2010)

ss355 said:


> This topic hits home for me because I was stung by a scorpion in the middle of the night while sleeping in bed at home in suburban Austin, Texas.



Holy Moly! :sick2: I don't think that I could ever sleep a wink again after that experience!

Thank goodness I live in the moderate climate of the South Bay Area where we just don't get crazy buggers like that.


----------



## DCP117 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try the Solarforce UV drop-in. I bought one about a year ago and it lights up anything and everything in my house that will fluoresce. It's a p60 style so it will fit in many different hosts, it can run on rechargeable batteries and it has a pretty decent throw. 
Also, I think I read somewhere that scorpions and spiders don't get along. Maybe the local pet store could suggest a few spiders that might take care of your scorpion problem. Personally, I would stick with a UV light. Spiders just give me the creeps.


----------



## ss355 (Jul 15, 2010)

LuxLoverr said:


> why do you need to hurt them. can't you just fashion a light motion detector around your pets so when the scorpions move toward the pen your lights are triggered which then scares them away?


 
Have you been stung by a scorpion? I can assure you it's not a pleasant experience. Although I believe the severity depends on the type of scorpion, the one that got me was considerably more excruciating than a bee/wasp/hornet sting. I admire your intent to do no harm, but for me it's more than protecting a pet--it's keeping my family safe from harm. I think scorpions are kinda cool creatures, but I don't want them in my house.

I wasn't trying to do any harm to the little fella who stung me as I rolled over in bed in the middle of the night. I felt a sharp, intense pain in my neck that progressively increased in severity, and I bolted upright in bed. The scorpion fell from my neck and landed at the base of my back because that's where he stung me next. I scared the living daylights out of my wife when I hollered. It took a few minutes, but I experienced a slight numbness in my lips and a metallic taste in my mouth. That the venom had such an effect on a 200 pound adult surprised me. I can only imagine what effect it would have on my youngest child, less than a third my weight. 

Fortunately, I'm not afraid of scorpions, but I will admit that it was a bit difficult to feel safe from harm in the house until the exterminator arrived after that incident. Since I saw the return of a scorpion a couple weeks ago, we've had the exterminator out again, but a day later a house guest, my mother-in-law, saw one in the guest bath late one evening as she readied for bed. That's disconcerting.

Returning to the meat of the topic, I do appreciate the information everyone has provided in this thread. I'll continue to keep a lookout for suitable lights and report to CPF if I find something worthwhile that no one here has mentioned.

Scott out.


----------



## yalskey (Jul 15, 2010)

ss355 said:


> I'll continue to keep a lookout for suitable lights and report to CPF if I find something worthwhile that no one here has mentioned.
> 
> Scott out.



Maybe I missed something in the thread... why no Twin Task 3C UV? If you read the amazon reviews for said light, there's a couple people there who say they use it for scorpion hunting.

Why wouldn't it work for you again?

[again, sorry if I missed something in the conversation]


----------



## ss355 (Jul 15, 2010)

yalskey said:


> Maybe I missed something in the thread... why no Twin Task 3C UV? If you read the amazon reviews for said light, there's a couple people there who say they use it for scorpion hunting.
> 
> Why wouldn't it work for you again?
> 
> [again, sorry if I missed something in the conversation]


 

yalskey, that certainly looks like a viable option for me. However, at that link I posted above, one of the scorpion-hunting contributors to the thread mentioned that fluorescent UV bulbs work better than LED UV bulbs for the specific task of scorpion hunting (apparently makes for better contrast?). So, while I might settle for the twin task you mentioned, I'll certainly be on the lookout for the most high-tech, super-duper, scorpion hunting light I can find. If I do find such a beast, I'll be sure to report.


----------



## antikythera (Jul 15, 2010)

According to this, the optimal peak for scorpion florescence is ~365-395nm. The effects on scorpion behavior are not mentioned. 

They made an LED rig with a lot of diodes, which seemed to work, but there was a lot of high energy "waste" light, which caused a lot of UV backscatter. That means that  would be required... 

I live in central AZ, so I know what you mean. I've been getting by with my Ra Clicky 140E, and haven't really felt the need for a UV light. Besides, these kinds of UV emitters (the specific wavelength LEDs) are relatively high intensity, which is dangerous (backscatter). UV light _is_ a carcinogen, after all, and the less exposure, the better, especially to the unprotected eye.


----------



## JimT (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Drisnil, I have a Scorpion Hunter Pro Spot from Scorpionhunter.com. It is made in Mesa, AZ, and uses a Maglite 3 D host, generates uv in 390nm-395nm, runs for about 5 hours, and easily lights them up at 50 feet or more. I am impressed by how many scorpions there are in the desert when the night time temperatures are warm. I always take it with me when I go camping. JimT


----------



## Joe Hone (Jul 16, 2010)

sabre7 said:


> Maybe call an exterminator to get rid of them in & around the house all together.



The problem is pesticides don't work unless you have direct contact on the scorpion, and since they hide in cracks, underneath rocks, inside walls, you seldom get direct contact hiring an exterminator. In fact, the exterminators spray for the bugs the scorpions eat, which is the only way they can thin out their numbers. The best way to get rid of them is one at a time and with a UV light. I was getting 10 a night in April, but by vigorous hunting I'm down to one or two a night. Plus, unlike last year when I started later, I'm getting no babies so I seem to have interrupted their breeding cycle. Freakiest thing you'll ever see is a scorpion with 8-12 babies on its back; a living, writhing mass on it and is downright spooky looking.


----------



## a1penguin (Jul 16, 2010)

DCP117 said:


> Try the Solarforce UV drop-in. I bought one about a year ago and it lights up anything and everything in my house that will fluoresce. It's a p60 style so it will fit in many different hosts, it can run on rechargeable batteries and it has a pretty decent throw.
> Also, I think I read somewhere that scorpions and spiders don't get along. Maybe the local pet store could suggest a few spiders that might take care of your scorpion problem. Personally, I would stick with a UV light. Spiders just give me the creeps.



Does "everything" include cat pee? I think I'm trying to find the places where my cat HASN'T peed. I think the UV dropin is cheaper than purchasing a blacklight for this purpose, but the reviews on most UV lights say they don't work on pee.

PS. Would anyone like to adopt a nice cat?


----------



## LuxLoverr (Jul 16, 2010)

put uv night lights all over the house and uv motion detectors in the hall ways, solar uv lights around the house, and a uv flashlight under each pillow, and you'll be protected!


----------



## ss355 (Jul 16, 2010)

On the way home from work yesterday, I stopped at Petsmart and picked up this handheld fluorescent for about $21 (available online, too):
http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3759559t400.jpg 

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

I tested it last night and did find a single scorpion on the outside of my house, on a brick wall a few inches from a soffit. (Interestingly, he did not move the entire time he was illuminated.) So, it does indeed work. However, a few things to mention:

This model has no handle per se, and while it's small enough to hold one-handed, I never felt like I had a really solid purchase on the light. It was fine for around the house where the terrain is essentially flat, but I couldn't recommend it for rugged terrain where one might slip and have to brace oneself with both hands.
Backscatter is pretty bad, and after a few minutes of looking, it became annoying. I'll invest in a pair of yellow safety glasses to see if that helps.
Nowhere on the packaging does it mention the wavelength of the bulb.
Performance was reasonable. As I mentioned, the scorpion was on a wall a few feet above head level, and when the light hit him, it was quite obvious what it was. He did fluoresce nicely. Distance when I hit him with the light was approximately 6-7 feet. We do have a street light across the street, so the UV light did have to compete with that light source. As I backed up, to about 10-12 feet, the fluorescence began to taper quickly, no doubt because of the competition with the street light. Performance in our decent-sized living room, with lights off and only my wife's iPhone and red LEDs of the stereo as competing light sources, was markedly more pronounced. At approximately 25 feet, I had no trouble seeing everything that fluoresced.
Unfortunately, the performance in the living room was markedly more pronounced. I say "unfortunately" because I had no idea how much white stuff we had in our living room. When I turned on the UV light, the entire living room lit up like a Christmas tree. I believe that this will make searching for scorpions indoors, at least at my house, difficult.
The unit takes 8 AA batteries. No idea on battery life at this time, though it ran fine for the 15-20 minutes I had it on. It _does_ include a port to power it via DC adapter, though off hand I can't remember the voltage/current requirement.
It does indeed illuminate pet stains, both urine and what I believe is dog slobber. This is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Drisnil (Jul 16, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Ugh, scorpions! I sure wouldn't want to find one of those guys near my home. How do you kill them, stomp on them?



Crush them with a thick soled shoe/boot. I use a thick sandal. Then using medial grade forceps, pick the b-----r up by his tail and flush 'em down the toilet. :thumbsup:


----------



## a1penguin (Jul 17, 2010)

ss355 said:


> On the way home from work yesterday, I stopped at Petsmart and picked up this handheld fluorescent for about $21 (available online, too):
> http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3759559t400.jpg
> 
> I tested it last night and did find a single scorpion on the outside of my house, on a brick wall a few inches from a soffit. (Interestingly, he did not move the entire time he was illuminated.) So, it does indeed work. However, a few things to mention:
> ...



8 AAs? Hmmmm. I think the Eneloop pack I got came with 8 AAs. Sounds like a winner for finding pee. Stupid cat peed on the bed again and I spent yesterday morning washing sheets and pillow.

PS. Anyone want a really sweet cat? Free shipping CONUS.


----------



## neoshi (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello CPF!

I'm also searching for a 365-380nm UV light for <$50 and I stumbled onto this thread. It's specifically for finding my dogs pee around the living room (please let that be the only place... :shakehead), which lights up at pretty much the same wavelengths as scorpions. Seems like anything above 380nm doesn't work well in providing the needed contrast and that Simple Solution one seems to work alright but I can see some spots that are barely lighted up by the light. A Stink Free brand of UV light (also sold in pet stores) seems to be on par in terms of performance, but uses D size batteries and has a strap, as well as a cover around the UV light so it doesn't just fall out like it seems to on the Simple Solution one.

Other than that, I think the only other viable solutions I've found are:
-Streamlight's 51010 with the 3x 375nm LEDs (might not be enough throw)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009JVQE6/?tag=cpf0b6-20
$39.82 w/ Free Shipping

-LED Wholesalers Nichia 5x 365nm LEDs
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001XJQ2G8/?tag=cpf0b6-20
$55.00 w/ Free Shipping (slightly over budget)

Other than that, everything else seems to step into the 385nm+ range, which is not very useful. Can anyone think of any <$55 (non-p60 drop-ins) 365-380nm LED UV flashlights? 

Thanks!


----------



## MikeAusC (Jan 23, 2012)

You can buy 365nm forty watt LEDS . . . . but make sure you've taken your blood pressure medication before looking at the price - http://au.element14.com/ledengin/lzc-70u600/led-40w-uv-365nm-mcpcb/dp/1901508

At least 5 watt 365nm LEDs are under $70 ! http://au.element14.com/ledengin/lz1-00u600/led-5w-365nm/dp/1901493


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 23, 2012)

Nailbender carries a P60 style drop-in with UV. He used to have the Nichia at 365nm, now he only has a different one at 395nm. The Nichia has for some reason become very hard to find.

In any case, if 395nm works for your application, that would be one good solution, you'd need a 6P style host, and genuine Surefire hosts are now available cheaply as Surefire has gone on to new designs (try LA police gear for a gunmetal one at less than $40).

You would be running it with 2x123 batteries, so it would be relatively small and light flashlight. Much better than the fluorescent solutions.

For another soluion -- Don (McGizmo) sells expensive custom flashlights and he carries a UV solution in 365nm. Make sure which wavelength is necessary, since you would be paying quite a lot to get it in a McGizmo flashlight.


----------



## Grunsven (Jun 17, 2013)

Has any of you tried http://dx.com/p/ultrafire-wf-501b-3w-uv-395-400nm-led-flashlight-with-clip-1-18650-2-cr123a-15456 for scorpions?
I found in the literature that 365 is about ideal but 395 is only 15% less effective for excitation ( http://www.unige.ch/sciences/chifi/publis/refs_pdf/ref00102.pdf) so this should be OK.
In reality it is only 1.3 watt not 3 watt. Wouldn't know which LED is used.


----------



## Red Green (Aug 11, 2013)

I use several UV wavelengths in one of my businesses, and living here in the SW I've also use them to search for scorpions (and look at purdy rocks). I've not really noticed a major difference in how bright they appear, the longer wavelengths 'seem' to be a bit brighter but they also show more visible light which cuts contrast a bit making the difference negligible. I've also run across instances where two nearby buds both glowed brighter differently/opposite the other, go figure. BTW I run primarily 365 & 385.


----------



## Calibu (Apr 4, 2014)

Would they run away if you light them up with philips luxeon UV LHUV-0390-0450 (390-395nm, 3.1W, Peak Wall-Plug Efficiency 32%)? What about LHUV-0380-0200 (380-385nm, 3.2W, Peak Wall-Plug Efficiency 15%)? or LEDENGIN - LZ1-00U600 - LED 5W 365NM?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 4, 2014)

Coast model PX10 and Led Lenser V2UV version light that makes the florescent dial on my watch glow like a nuclear power plant. It works well for finding both cat pee and the occasional cat yack in the middle of the night. 

Both of mine are Led Lenser branded and they work quite well. As mentioned earlier, they also do well for examining drivers licenses for the security feature built it.


----------

